# Wireless chipset rtl8812au is not working [solved]

## jcjordyn120

I have a rtl8812au usb wireless card and it is not connecting instead giving me this.

It also thinks that all networks have -1 signal, i'm using wicd. also i'm using the offical kernel sources and genkernel to make it.

```
[  152.996668] WARNING: CPU: 0 PID: 538 at net/wireless/sme.c:714 __cfg80211_connect_result+0x3ce/0x420 [cfg80211]()

[  152.996674] Modules linked in: vfat fat vboxnetflt(OE) vboxdrv(OE) nvidia_drm(POE) nvidia_modeset(POE) snd_hda_codec_realtek snd_hda_codec_generic i915 nvidia(POE) snd_hda_codec_hdmi x86_pkg_temp_thermal drm_kms_helper coretemp 8812au(OE) kvm_intel drm mxm_wmi kvm cfg80211 snd_hda_intel snd_hda_codec snd_hda_core syscopyarea sysfillrect snd_hwdep irqbypass sysimgblt rfkill snd_pcm fb_sys_fops crc32c_intel nvidiafb snd_timer cryptd snd pcspkr i2c_i801 fb_ddc soundcore serio_raw vgastate ch341 usbserial video wmi ppdev efivarfs xts gf128mul cbc sha256_generic iscsi_tcp libiscsi_tcp libiscsi scsi_transport_iscsi vmxnet3 virtio_net virtio_ring virtio tg3 libphy sky2 r8169 pcnet32 mii igb ptp pps_core dca i2c_algo_bit i2c_core e1000 bnx2 atl1c fuse xfs nfs lockd grace sunrpc fscache jfs reiserfs btrfs

[  152.996707]  ext4 jbd2 ext2 mbcache linear raid10 raid1 raid0 dm_raid raid456 async_raid6_recov async_memcpy libcrc32c async_pq async_xor xor async_tx raid6_pq dm_snapshot dm_bufio dm_crypt dm_mirror dm_region_hash dm_log dm_mod firewire_sbp2 firewire_ohci firewire_core crc_itu_t sl811_hcd xhci_pci xhci_hcd usb_storage mpt3sas raid_class aic94xx libsas lpfc qla2xxx megaraid_sas megaraid_mbox megaraid_mm aacraid sx8 hpsa cciss 3w_9xxx 3w_xxxx 3w_sas mptsas scsi_transport_sas mptfc scsi_transport_fc mptspi mptscsih mptbase parport_pc imm parport sym53c8xx initio arcmsr aic7xxx aic79xx scsi_transport_spi sr_mod cdrom sg sd_mod pdc_adma sata_inic162x sata_mv ata_piix ahci libahci sata_qstor sata_vsc sata_uli sata_sis sata_sx4 sata_nv sata_via sata_svw sata_sil24 sata_sil sata_promise pata_via pata_jmicron

[  152.996741]  pata_marvell pata_sis pata_netcell pata_pdc202xx_old pata_atiixp pata_amd pata_ali pata_it8213 pata_pcmcia pata_serverworks pata_oldpiix pata_artop pata_it821x pata_hpt3x2n pata_hpt3x3 pata_hpt37x pata_hpt366 pata_cmd64x pata_sil680 pata_pdc2027x

[  152.996749] CPU: 0 PID: 538 Comm: kworker/u8:2 Tainted: P           OE   4.4.6-gentoo #1

[  152.996750] Hardware name: System manufacturer System Product Name/H170-PRO, BIOS 1803 05/06/2016

[  152.996758] Workqueue: cfg80211 cfg80211_event_work [cfg80211]

[  152.996759]  0000000000000000 ffff88002b6b3ca0 ffffffff8129c2d2 0000000000000000

[  152.996761]  ffffffffa0cd011b ffff88002b6b3cd8 ffffffff81059036 ffff88002ac95400

[  152.996763]  0000000000000000 0000000000000000 ffff88022741c000 ffff88021d7a9418

[  152.996764] Call Trace:

[  152.996768]  [<ffffffff8129c2d2>] dump_stack+0x67/0x95

[  152.996771]  [<ffffffff81059036>] warn_slowpath_common+0x86/0xc0

[  152.996773]  [<ffffffff8105912a>] warn_slowpath_null+0x1a/0x20

[  152.996781]  [<ffffffffa0cb0e3e>] __cfg80211_connect_result+0x3ce/0x420 [cfg80211]

[  152.996788]  [<ffffffffa0c891c1>] cfg80211_process_wdev_events+0x121/0x190 [cfg80211]

[  152.996795]  [<ffffffffa0c89262>] cfg80211_process_rdev_events+0x32/0x70 [cfg80211]

[  152.996801]  [<ffffffffa0c840de>] cfg80211_event_work+0x1e/0x30 [cfg80211]

[  152.996804]  [<ffffffff8106f47e>] process_one_work+0x13e/0x3b0

[  152.996806]  [<ffffffff8106f73e>] worker_thread+0x4e/0x450

[  152.996808]  [<ffffffff8106f6f0>] ? process_one_work+0x3b0/0x3b0

[  152.996809]  [<ffffffff8106f6f0>] ? process_one_work+0x3b0/0x3b0

[  152.996811]  [<ffffffff81074f29>] kthread+0xc9/0xe0

[  152.996813]  [<ffffffff81074e60>] ? kthread_create_on_node+0x170/0x170

[  152.996815]  [<ffffffff815d84ff>] ret_from_fork+0x3f/0x70

[  152.996816]  [<ffffffff81074e60>] ? kthread_create_on_node+0x170/0x170
```

Last edited by jcjordyn120 on Tue Sep 20, 2016 10:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Roman_Gruber

Did you use and try with newest gentoo-sources? should be 4.7.3 or 4.7.4 ...

as it is kernel related. I assume someone wants to have a look into your kernel.config to check what options you are using. do you need userspace software, aka firmware for this particular device?

----------

## jcjordyn120

 *Roman_Gruber wrote:*   

> Did you use and try with newest gentoo-sources? should be 4.7.3 or 4.7.4 ...
> 
> as it is kernel related. I assume someone wants to have a look into your kernel.config to check what options you are using. do you need userspace software, aka firmware for this particular device?

 

Hmm gentoo-sources is at 4.4.6, also I have no idea if it needs extra firmware. This is where I get the wireless driver, https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/AC1200_Wireless_Adapters. also this is my kernel config, http://pastebin.com/6hVbvXEN.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

jcjordyn120,

We need the USB vendor and device ID for your WiFI.

lsusb will show it.

The rtl8xxxu kernel driver han been in the kernel since 4.4 but some chipsets were added at 4.6.

The 4.4 kernel may not know your chipset, even though it has the right driver.

Unmask the testing gentoo-sources, which will be 4.7.x and try with that.

WiCd and most other network managers are just pretty front ends to the command line tools.

When things don't work, they are just an extra layer of clutter.

----------

## jcjordyn120

I updated it to the 4.7.x kernel, still same result.

I tried network manager instead, it just connected then disconnected in a loop.

I tried wpa_supplicant with the driver from the gentoo wiki, and it worked   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Roman_Gruber

I am just curious

 *Quote:*   

> With the driver from the gentoo wiki?

 

Is this an ebuild from somewhere or a binary blob which you hacked in your kernel?

----------

## jcjordyn120

 *Roman_Gruber wrote:*   

> I am just curious
> 
>  *Quote:*   With the driver from the gentoo wiki? 
> 
> Is this an ebuild from somewhere or a binary blob which you hacked in your kernel?

 

Its some source code I found here https://github.com/abperiasamy/rtl8812AU_8821AU_linux

----------

## Logicien

With the output of the lsusb command, we will have the Vendor and the Device ID's which will allow to go to Welcome - Linux Wireless and have usefull informations for your card.

----------

## jcjordyn120

 *Logicien wrote:*   

> With the output of the lsusb command, we will have the Vendor and the Device ID's which will allow to go to Welcome - Linux Wireless and have usefull informations for your card.

 

If anyone wants to know this is the lsusb output for my wireless controller.

```
Bus 001 Device 012: ID 0bda:0811 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
```

----------

## chithanh

Another driver you could try is this one:

https://github.com/ulli-kroll/rtl8821au

----------

## jcjordyn120

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> Another driver you could try is this one:
> 
> https://github.com/ulli-kroll/rtl8821au

 

Thanks   :Smile: 

----------

